# Explain the different mah batteries please ?



## CamoNinja (Sep 14, 2011)

I see the different 2600mah, 2900mah, 3100mah etc. I use 2 AW protected 2600mah for my lights but am looking at getting more. Would I be better off using 2900mah or 3100mah ? 

Thanks


----------



## HKJ (Sep 14, 2011)

CamoNinja said:


> I see the different 2600mah, 2900mah, 3100mah etc. I use 2 AW protected 2600mah for my lights but am looking at getting more. Would I be better off using 2900mah or 3100mah ?



Would you car be better with a larger gas tank? It is exactly the same, more mAh give you a longer runtime (There are a few cases where it is more complex).

But not all mAh ratings are created equal, many fire.... companies does write an arbitrary number before the mAh (like 4000 mAh), but the cell is somewhere between 1500 mAh and 2600 mAh. Brands like AW and RediLast are much more reliable with the mAh rating.


----------



## CamoNinja (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you HKJ.


----------



## RI Chevy (Sep 14, 2011)

Depending on your light, some have difficulty fitting 3100maH 18650 batteries inside the tube. The larger maH batteries are minutely larger in length and width. Just food for thought.


----------



## moderator007 (Sep 14, 2011)

Example a driver pulling 1 amp with a single cell li-ion. If its 2000mah battery it will give 1000mah for 2 hours. If its 3000mah battery it will give 1000mah for 3 hours. The difference between 2900mah and 3100mah at a 3amp draw will not be much of a difference to matter. I like the callies kustoms 3100mah. The price was right for a quality battery but it is slightly bigger. Trustfire black and red flames 2400mah are also decent cheap batteries if you prefer the cheaper route. Try to research, read reviews and battery test before you purchase batteries as HKJ said the china battery labels are almost always over rated. To make unaware buyers think there getting some high capacity cells. Its best to stick with the top three AW, Redilast or Callies Kustom. They all use panasonic cells. Top Quality.


----------



## CamoNinja (Sep 14, 2011)

I got 4 AW protected 2900mah. Thanks everyone.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Sep 15, 2011)

AW 2900 cells are, on average, slimmer than AW 2600 cells. The updated chemistry manages to buck the trend.


----------



## CamoNinja (Sep 15, 2011)

So the 2600's are better ?


----------



## Yoda4561 (Sep 16, 2011)

No, the new technology used in the 2900's allows them to be physically smaller than the older high capacity 2600 batteries, despite performing better. The difference in size is small, but in a flashlight that doesn't leave much room in the battery tube, it can make the difference between a cell that slips in easily and one that won't fit.


----------



## CamoNinja (Sep 16, 2011)

Gotcha Yoda. Thanks.


----------



## ryan5779 (Oct 19, 2011)

this thead awswered exactly what i wasn't sure about, thanks


----------

